# Repeating long beeps on power-up, but RAM, PSU & CPU are ok



## jb10022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Summary: *
HP winXP computer beeps repeatedly when powered on, but was working perfectly 2 weeks ago when last used. No recent changes. Machine has been off for 2 weeks, plugged into a surge protector. 
Power supply, RAM, and cpu chip all swapped out and confirmed good. Do I have a fried motherboard? 
(specs follow at end of this post -- thanks in advance for any help you can offer)

External symptoms:  
1. endlessly repeating "long" beeps when powered on. no pattern, beeps are even and consistent.
2. machine fails to start up 
3. monitor reports "no signal" and shows no activity

Internal conditions at power-up:
1. all 3 fans power up: power supply fan, cpu fan, and chassis fan. 
2. CPU fan appears to run faster than during a normal start-up on an identical working machine
3. when disconnect front speaker from mboard, beeping continues as before, just quieter
4. I can power-off by holding front of box switch for 5 seconds

Diagnostic attempts: 
.....0. Note: computer was working fine when last used 2 weeks ago. No recent hardware or software changes.

*A*--Swapping/Testing Components-- ALL GOOD.
.....1. RAM: swapped RAM with an identical machine. Made sure to re-seat everything. RAM works fine in the other "happy" computer -and- substituting the happy computer's RAM does not change the "sad" computer's status.
.....2. RAM: I read (thanks google!) that it's failing to POST, and for Phoenix bios the repeating long beeps could signal a RAM problem or other memory error, so I tried all combinations of only one ram module (has 2 x 1GB) in only one socket or the other. No Change -- still same beeping
.....3. PSU: swapped power supply & power cord (& chassis fan) with happy computer. PSU confirmed good in the same manner as the RAM.
.....4. CPU chip: swapped and also confirmed good in the same manner (yes, I promise I'll reapply the thermal paste!)

*B*--Disconnect all non-essentials from motherboard 
.....5. Disconnected from mboard & psu all but: a)power to chassis fan & cpu fan, b)main power to motherboard, and c)switch at front of box running to motherboard (so I can turn the thing on). 
..........-5 result: New result at power-up: (all 3 fans run as before) silent--no beeps at all, cannot power-down by holding front switch for 5 seconds.
.....6. Disconnect from mboard & power all but: a,b,&c as above in 5, +plus+ also reconnect ATX12V 4 pin (2x2) plug. 
..........-6 result: same as if all were left intact -- upon power-up all fans run, endlessly repeating long beeps, no monitor activity, and can power-off by holding front switch for 5 sec.
.....7. Unscrew motherboard from chassis, lift to ensure no contact with chassis or other parts.
..........-7 result: no change, same result as 6.

*So.... am I missing something? or do I definitely have a fried motherboard?* Would one of those 2-4 digit cool-looking diagnostic cards tell me anything useful? 

Specs: taken from identical "happy" machine (let me know if you need something that's missing)
SYSTEM SUMMARY:
OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
System Manufacturer	Hewlett-Packard
System Model	HP Compaq dx2250 Microtower
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 95 Stepping 3 AuthenticAMD ~2593 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Phoenix Technologies, LTD MS7297 1.08, 8/22/2007
SMBIOS Version	2.5
Total Physical Memory	2,048.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	901.18 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	3.72 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys

RAM installed by HP 2 x 1GB: 
1GB DDR2, 667, CL5, 1RX8 PC2-5300U-555-12-ZZ 
1GB 2XR8, PC2-5300U-555-12-E1, 667

DISPLAY:
Name	ATI Radeon Xpress 1150
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5974&SUBSYS_72971462&REV_00\4&1C9EB71F&0&2808
Adapter Type	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (0x5974), ATI Technologies Inc. compatible
Adapter Description	ATI Radeon Xpress 1150
Adapter RAM	256.00 MB (268,435,456 bytes)
Installed Drivers	ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version	6.14.10.6641
INF File	oem2.inf (ati2mtag_RS482 section)
...

NETWORK ADAPTER:
Name	[00000001] Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does the power light blink also> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...856835&prodSeriesId=3310266&prodTypeId=321957

Have you tried clearing the CMOS yet?


----------



## jb10022 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for your help! 

1. CMOS: yes, i took out the big round flat battery overnight (also left unplugged). No change.

2. Lights: there are 2 lights on the front of the box-- one with a cylinder icon and the other a lightbulb icon.
a) the lightbulb one is always solid steady green while the computer is powered up. In all test configurations.
b) the cylinder one is green for an instant whenever I first power-up
c) cylinder light is off after that first instant, except in case (d) below
d) cylinder is solid steady green only if I disconnect the ATX12V 2x2 power connector.

Said another way: typically lightbulb is solid green, cylinder is off. However, if ATX12V is disconnected, both lights are solid green.

Thanks,
Jessica


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Jessica,

That is by far the most organized and detailed post I have ever seen and trouble shooting remotley for a very long time I really appreciate that!

You have done exactly everthing I would have done, its definatly a motherboard problem I don't see how you missed anything. its always a good sign that the motherboard beeps and I am sure you know that but in this instance I think its possible that one of the ram slots are bad so I would try 1 stick of ram in each slot to see if it will post. Running multiple sticks with a bad ram slot could cause this, even if it does fire up with one stick its not a good sign for the motherboard.

Sorry if you already tried that but its all I could come up with


EDIT,,,,,,,,,, Opps see you already coverd that, the beep indicates the system can't find usable ram so I'm thinking both ram slots have failed


----------



## jb10022 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you both for your help! 

Ok, new motherboard, here I come. 
(Oh well, I was hoping I was missing something....) 

--and Doby, thanks for the compliment. I thought since I was asking folks to volunteer their time to help me, I should make sure to be as clear and detailed as possible. I know zero about hardware, but logic and google are marvelous things. 

thanks again for the human help,

jessica


----------

